# Sons of Dorn VS Space Wolf Omnibus'



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

I recently went out and bought the Sons of Dorn book, as well as both Space Wolf omnibus'. I was in a hurry and pretty much grabbed three books, paid and left. Which would you guys say is better? I have no idea which to read first. I know that I read the first Space Wolf book years ago, which got me into the hobby, but I can't remember a thing about it. My reasoning was, if the Blood Angels Omnibus was good, other Omnibus' must be good too! k: 


Then after paying, I realized that my reasoning was just a tad skewed. 


Anyways, what should I read first? Russ V Dorn (I couldn't find reviews on either in the other forumn, and I don't trust reviews through google...)


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Im 3/4 through sons of dorn and they have just gone to battle its a pretty slow book to get in to. In my eyes its boring the only best part is near the end when they finally start fighting. Space wolves omnibus i have no idea about im sorry mate but i hope that helps.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

I personally enjoyed the Space Wolves more myself, better characterization and a decent plot throughout the entire series


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

I found the first few Space Wolf novels enjoyable. _Sons of Dorn_, however...bloody awful...


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome thanks guys - after digging around I found that not too many people were happy with Sons of Dorn. 


Gothic: Aside from there being no battle, does it give some interesting insight into the fluff and background of the Imperial Fist fluff, or is it just a story following those scouts around?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Angelus Censura said:


> Gothic: Aside from there being no battle, does it give some interesting insight into the fluff and background of the Imperial Fist fluff, or is it just a story following those scouts around?


That's pretty much it. I mean, _Sons of Dorn_, in my opinion, wasn't inherently a bad book. It just didn't seem reminiscent of a novel set within the Black Library universe at all. 

And trust me. If you thought the Blood Angels Omnibus was good, your next book will be _stunning_  The Grey Knights Omnibus is a worthy mention, but I still think the first Gaunt's Ghost arc is the best.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

It really depends on how much you like the Imperial Fists. If you're indifferent, it won't make a difference one way or another. If you do like the Fists, though, you'll be having to put it off while you tear through six Space Wolf books.

I haven't read "Sons of Dorn", so I won't comment on it. William King's "Space Wolf" novels, on the other hand, were enjoyable.


----------



## Cambrius (Nov 4, 2010)

I get the impression _Sons of Dorn_ is the first of a trilogy. Correct me if I'm wrong.  Given that the Space Wolf Omnibuses are completed (self-contained?), I would read those first, then the _Sons of Dorn_.

I have read _Sons of Dorn_, and it was very good, IMO.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Sons of Dorns biggest weakness is the rivalry between the 3 neophytes that never evolve into anything. But I do love the fighting and appearence of Emperors Children.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

I never read Sons of Dorn, but is surely sound like it copies some things from awesome Space Marine book. Maybe even too much


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Personally, I liked _Sons of Dorn_ much more than some of the Space Wolf novels. Yeah, it doesn't have loads of action/bolter porn but I am glad to live without that in place of something different.

One of the books biggest strength is that it is about some of what an aspirant goes through when being made from human to space marine and how he might earn his power armour. That aspect of the book, to me, was far more worth it than the action towards the end; though I did find myself wishing the animosity of the three main characters either evolved, vanished, or was actually addressed by them and not just noticed throughout the book and then mentioned like it was next to nothing. (Considering how much of a driving force it was to all three of their lives and all.)


On the other hand you have the Space Wolf novels. Most will claim the first few are the best, and some might even go so far as to suggest not bothering with the later ones for not being written by King. Personally, I had to drag myself to get through _Grey Hunter_ or _Ragnar's Claw_ versus being able to easily pick up and put down _Wolfblade_, _Sons of Russ_, and _Wolf's Honour_. To me, thats part of the mark of a good book; I never once had to force myself to get through sections of any of the latter upon later read-throughs like I do the early ones. (And this is not something that happens to me for all the series I have; I got through books like _Nightbringer_, _First and Only_, _Ghostmaker_, _Necropolis_, _Valnir's Bane_, _Blood Royale_, and _Trollslayer_ with no problem upon later readings.)


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

darkreever said:


> Personally, I liked _Sons of Dorn_ much more than some of the Space Wolf novels. Yeah, it doesn't have loads of action/bolter porn but I am glad to live without that in place of something different.
> 
> One of the books biggest strength is that it is about some of what an aspirant goes through when being made from human to space marine and how he might earn his power armour. That aspect of the book, to me, was far more worth it than the action towards the end; though I did find myself wishing the animosity of the three main characters either evolved, vanished, or was actually addressed by them and not just noticed throughout the book and then mentioned like it was next to nothing. (Considering how much of a driving force it was to all three of their lives and all.)
> 
> ...


First off: There's a Sons of Dorn Omnibus? If so, where? I looked, but only found the single book. If there's an Omnibus for them, please point it out to me as I'll be needing new reading material in the coming weeks.

Secondly, the Space Wolves Omnibus (1st book) goes about showing how their own aspirants earn the right to be Space Wolves (let alone the armor) as well.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

First Space Wolf book was good read, latter seemed almost like adventure books and quite bad. Only read first 4 novels from that saga. 

Im asking from persons who have read both Sons of Dorn and Watson's Space Marine, is this Sons novel even recommended reading or total waste of time after Ian Watson's book?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Diatribe1974 said:


> First off: There's a Sons of Dorn Omnibus? If so, where? I looked, but only found the single book. If there's an Omnibus for them, please point it out to me as I'll be needing new reading material in the coming weeks.
> 
> Secondly, the Space Wolves Omnibus (1st book) goes about showing how their own aspirants earn the right to be Space Wolves (let alone the armor) as well.


There is only 1 book so far, meaning its a stand-alone at the moment but not entirely impossible to get sequals. It was only released last year so its still pretty fresh. Another guy said it only felt like the beginning of a trilogy.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Sons of Dorn was the first 40k novel I read actually, and I enjoyed it. I liked the first third of it the most, ironically the part where they aren't in the chapter yet. As Darkreever said, the section where they are going through all of the processes of going from a 14 or so year old boy to an astartes is really good, and very detailed. Also as mentioned, there is a rivalry between the three main characters that never really turns into anything. I also felt like the odds were too far against them in the final battle, and the enemy was moving slow as balls.

But yeah I enjoyed it. I just finished reading the first heretic in the horus heresy series though and can say that definitely blew a novel like sons of dorn out of the water.


----------

